# Best start up Homebrew kit



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Whats the best Moderatly priced Homebrew kit? im looking to get started soon but dont know what a good kit would be. something in the 100 dollar range.

Thanks yall,

Gonna start off with a nice amber bock!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

http://www.midwestsupplies.com/products/ProdByID.aspx?ProdID=6874

This should get you started. How are you going to boil the wort? You'll need a pot big enough, it could be done with an 8 quart, but I would go no less than 4 gallons if you could find a 6 gallon that would be better a 7 or 8 gallon would be best Are you going to do this on your stove? Or do you have a propane turkey fryer?

And lastly I hate to burst your bubble but unless you have a spare fridge with a lot of extra room a bock beer will be hard to pull off. A bock is a lager and needs to be cold lagered for a couple months before drinking. Perhaps a brown ale will suite for your first batch. You will be drinking it in around 6 weeks.


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

The link Quan posted is a pretty good deal and I would jump at it. You will need your own bottles though (real bottles not twistoff). I hope you've been saving them 


I wouldn't even try something as complex as a bock for the first brew. This is a learning process so go with something easy. Otherwise you are going to probably be frustrated at the end result when you should be focusing on the art of brewing.

Anything using Lager yeast is going to require refrigeration otherwise the yeast doesn't do it's magic.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

Wasnt aware and amber bock was so hard, just my favorite kind of beer.

whats a good starting point as far as the beer goes? I was planning on buying propane out door boiler plate(think stove grate times 10) I found one for 50 bucks so not all bad


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

I picked up a Turkey Fryer on clearance for 12 dollars. Propane tank setup but I haven't used it. I've done all my past cooking indoors.

Have you picked up the Charles Papazan Homebrewers bible? If you haven't read it, I would STRONGLY suggest buying it and reading before starting:

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Home...1041621-2781643?ie=UTF8&qid=1181689366&sr=8-2



Darb85 said:


> Wasnt aware and amber bock was so hard, just my favorite kind of beer.
> 
> whats a good starting point as far as the beer goes? I was planning on buying propane out door boiler plate(think stove grate times 10) I found one for 50 bucks so not all bad


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Do a Nut Brown Ale as your first brew, or any kind of ale. here is one that I did ..... http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=71437. Good luck!:tu


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

http://www.beer-wine.com/category_page.asp?categoryID=1&sectionID=1

These were the recommended kits from the Sam Adams Homebrew Contest from last year. I think the popular one was the Ultimate Kit at the bottom because it literally provides everything except the pot to cook in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

A google search for homebrew around Traverse City showed 2 shops hopefully they are somewhere near you, I'd check them out I purchased my first kit from a local shop and the guy there was SUPER helpful he actually talked me out of getting the more expensive kit for a one with a few less pieces and buying the ones that I wanted like a carboy and something else but I forget right now what it was and it saved me a couple bucks. These guys hopefully can help you with a kit or recipe for your first batch to make sure it's a success. The guys in that shop actually have their cell numbers printed on their business cards encase you have any questions and need help right away.


----------



## DennisP (May 13, 2007)

I'd consider a porter for your first.

I've done about 50 batches in the past, mini-mash and all grain. Let us know if you have any questions.


----------

